# Stabilized Boxelder ,,,,(titanium)



## myingling (Nov 17, 2013)

Got my hands on some titanium for a pot call playing surface makes for some good turkey talk

3 1/4in titanium over glass Stabilized Boxelder

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF4495_zps8977030e.jpg

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF4494_zpsfc437222.jpg

Sound file on this call ,,,,click the pic

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/th_SDV_0531_zps09ad3acf.jpg

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BrentWin (Nov 17, 2013)

Great looking call. How would you compare Ti to the other types of friction surfaces?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 17, 2013)

That is a damned good sounding call... kind of has a subdued tone that makes it very realistic.


----------



## myingling (Nov 17, 2013)

BrentWin said:


> Great looking call. How would you compare Ti to the other types of friction surfaces?


 
Its some what close to aluminum but don't run as high and got a little deeper tone this stuff is a little thicker then some of the other surfaces so made some slight adjustments in my measurement and think I hit it pretty good on the first one ,,, runs realy good wet also with one of my fiber rod strikers Made this sound file in rain can hear it falling LOL,, I got mess with the conditioning see what it realy likes yet paper or pads

NYWoodtuner

Thanks
for the first call I do think it sounds realy good also ,,,just got a little different tone to it,, some times that's all a bird needs to sound off,, going to give one a try with a slate sound board see how it sounds


----------



## BrentWin (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks Mike. The sound file that you posted sounds good. And you are right, you never know what sound is going to fire up a gobbler on any given day.


----------



## dbroswoods (Nov 17, 2013)

Great looker there Mike sounds good also!!! Mark


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 17, 2013)

I hear turkeys!!


----------

